# Night diving for prawns & crabs



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Not exactly diving from kayaks but still of interest to divers and others and kayaks can be used if you so wish,,,


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool video Shorty,thanks for sharing.What was that brown and white thing with the tentacles that ate the fish?


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Great Vid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdCbrCcAAAvfgAAQQCEAEKAGkIAn556AIABIim1NqGTNGpskyaDU0GgmQwTBC3F4Ng2qgeOKTlKZ2GUwEEW8dVNAel2yuM0jrunB8fgaEvVyC6ZEDdM2kCL8XckU4UJDQm6wnA==


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Good Vid, good to see the swan river full of life.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

snapperz said:


> Cool video Shorty,thanks for sharing.What was that brown and white thing with the tentacles that ate the fish?


Some kind of Anemone i believe,,

The crabs looked legal size .


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cool. 
I've seen mud crabs eating jellyfish before and thought that they'd probably make good bait for the pots. 
I can't imagine the visibility is that good very often.
Female crabs are legal in WA, the blue swimmer fishery over there has to be experienced to be believed. We used to bag out (and the bag was 20 then I think) in an hour of scoop netting.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Some really nice footage there Shorty, what camera lights and housing are you using.
What temp is the water ?
Also like how you catch and store the prawns by clipping the top off the net, clever.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Elm, not my vid but Pete said,,

I use a canon HV-20 which is a HD dv tape camera and this is mounted in an Ikelite housing which has a wide angle glass attached. Light is from a UK Light Canon torch with a light disperser which is mounted onto the handle of the housing .


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

thats an awesome video. hq and great work.


----------

